

Amazon Kindle's new logo (looks like a rifle sight picture?) - cek
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/amazon-seeks-lab126-trademarks-advance-expected-tablet-launch

======
sorbus
The current title of this article is "Amazon Kindle's new logo (looks like a
rifle sight picture?)".

That is ridiculous editorializing. There is absolutely no evidence that this
is going to be the Kindle's new logo; in fact, even suggesting that
demonstrates that the submitter didn't read the article, or even skim it. The
logo (and name) being trademarked is that of Lab126, the group at Amazon which
developed the Kindle. Amazon is expected to be releasing a tablet soon, and
this article theorizes that either Amazon is growing more serious about
defending the name and logo, or possibly that the name and logo would be used
in a future tablet. It does not even hint at the possibility that the logo
would be used for the Kindle.

The article's original title, "Amazon seeks Lab126 trademarks in advance of
expected tablet debut", is far superior.

~~~
mattdeboard
Also, it just looks like a power button to me.

~~~
FrancescoRizzi
+1: a standard Power icon melting down. Which would be cool if the product was
some gooey alien-ish thing.

